# Bad Attitude



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello again everybody!! I have now had my tiel Jess for 1 month tomorrow : ) things are going great, except that around 2 and a half weeks ago I birdsat 3 cockatiels for my pastors wife. I had them for around 2 weeks and it was a mated pair and an extra male. The extra male sat in the corner of the cage and squawked and whistled At my tiel all day long. Well, I get her out of her cage for at least 30 min every day, she would come with me to my kitchen to change all of the birds water. So the morning after my pastors wife came and got her birds Jess was in a bad mood. As in she squawked at me when I approached her cage. She never did this before, so I continued playing with her like normal. My pastors wife has had her birds for a really long time, and she pets them and they let her so she told me to put my bird on my chest and gently run my hands down her back because it helps them trust you. So I did this yesterday for about 10 minutes. My bird was trying to bite me and I figured she just didn't like being touched, but I started to pet her head and she stopped biting and let me pet her. When I moved my hand away from her head she started trying to bite me again. I did the same thing today and now she runs around her cage for a minute before getting on my do get so I can take her out, and squawking at me when I walk up to her cage. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO! I trust my pastors wifes advice but I know every bird is different so maybe it doesn't work on my bird, but now she acting like she was when I first got her a month ago 
How can I fix the behaviour problems with her? I am going to a week long camp in 2 weeks and I can't take her with me. I don't want her to hate me when I get back, and I'm going to have my family watching her for me. I feel really bad because I know that her behaviour problems are my fault, and all I want is to fix them and not make the same mistake again. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

*finger, not do get


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

some birds dont like their backs touched, in fact most tiels only like their heads pet and nothing else. i would try to stay with just petting her head and nothing else. tsuka hates anywhere but his head touched and he will bite if he is touched anywhere else. dally will let me pet her all over, but shes the only cockatiel that i know who is like that.


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

Before I got Alex, the lady at one particular pet store also suggested petting cockatiels in the same manner. When she demonstrated, the 'tiel was clearly not too happy being pet like a cat. Going along with what DallyTsuka recommended, your best bet is to let your birdy tell you what she wants and go from there.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not a good idea to pet female 'tiels on the back, because it stimulates their hormones. When cockatiels mate, the male stands on the female's back. So by stroking her back, you are basically telling her that it's time to mate. It also sounds like the male you birdsat may have been courting her. Her aggression issues may be because she's hormonally stimulated and in breeding mode now. Try giving her 12-14 hours of sleep regularly to reduce her hormones.

Also, it's not a good idea to take her outside without a cage or harness. Even with clipped wings, a bird that is startled and caught in a gust of wind can take off and be gone forever. Please look into a harness for her if you want to let her run around in the grass.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Let your bird be your guide, she will teach you what she will tolerate and what she won't.

I also want to warn you about taking any bird outside without a good harness. 

Not a good plan, that way lies pain and heartbreak.


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a harness, but she still won't let me put it on her :/


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Then please don't take her outside again unless she is in a cage. It's for her own safety. There are countless stories on here of people who have lost their clipped birds outside.


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

okay  how can i get her to let me put the harness on?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

what kind of harness do you have?


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

By the sounds of it your about 4-6 months too early for the harness.

You have a LOT of ground work and trust building to do first.


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

It clips under her left wing and it wraps around her head and both wings


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I personally prefer the aviator harness because there is no clips you just have to put it over the tiels head and tighten it up at the chest. You can start by holding the harness away from her and see if she is scared. if she is scared then place it far enough away from her that she is not scared of it and leave it for a few days. then try bringing it closer and closer until she doesn't mind it next to her. Keep in mind that this is a very long process and you dont want to push her into it or she will never let you put it on her. But you could start the introduction to the harness now. Once she lets you place the harness next to her and shes not scared you can try drapping the harness over her back if she is scared then take it off her back and try letting her come to the harness on her own. once you are able to put the harness over her back then you can start to place it over her head. However I wouldn't attempt to put it on her untill you have built a bond and trust with her and one month is a very short time for her to completely trust you.


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

okay, thank you!


----------

